# New halfmoon Male and VT female!



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so I today got a new halfmoon male and a veiltail female from a nearby pet store. I personally think the male is gorgeous, but the female, not so much. I only have a pic of the male right now (taking fishy pics is hard work!), so sorry for the lack of photos. Go to the album "My Bettas" to see my newest male, Finspread. Would love some feedback from the experts such as quality, show potential, and personal opinions, and non-experts are welcome also. Whaddya think?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Just post the pics here...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

No idea how to get into ppl photo,


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't know why, but the computer won't let me post the pics. You'll have to go to the albums section.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is your male.

As a total non-expert, he is a pretty fish!  No white spots or anything from that I can see from this photo. Wouldn't it be best to breed him to a HM female, so that they throw consistent fry? Just to keep the line preserved. Because if one of the babies looks like a HM, and is sold as such, and bred as such, but has half the genes of a VT, then their fry might be a big disappointment (because HM were expected).


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

if you breed them, try breeding the most halfmoon females with him until you have a clone of him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Finding a half-moon female is hard, u will probly end up paying more for a hm female.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Chard and bettawhisperer have some GOOD deals!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help, Humdedum, I am spawning him with a VT FM because Halfmoon females are so tough to buy locally, and at the moment I am not buying online. After I have gotten some babies from this spawn I plan to take the female that looks most like her father out of the rest, cull most of them but sell some, and then mate "the chosen female" with her father. I will repeat this process until I get consistent fry. I personally think he is gorgeous.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I own a HM male that looks exactly like that, very beautiful


----------

